# Corner guards?



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

What division do corner guard installation fall under? speaking with another painter who does commercial he includes them in his price when specced.
Anyone else?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Division 10- specialties.

Thats wierd. 

Whatever works. Does he pick up all wall gaurds? We moved up to commercial drywall and painting. We bid almost all division 9 and with that comes installation of division 8 and division 10. So sometimes we supply division 8 and 10 and sometimes we dont.

Does he install crash rails too? 

Or is he "supplying" simple plastic adhesive corner guards for "added protection"? 

To me, picking up true speced corner guards you might as well pick up other items. But it would never get combined for the sake of being the painters scope.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

We've installed corner guards of various types. We rarely choose which ones. They are usually in the spec. However, if the client needed a recommendation we'd recommend Korogard.

http://www.koroseal.com/korogard/


----------



## pvtgloss (May 25, 2015)

For us at hospitals the GC gives them to use and we paint the inside of them as they are clear and won't get scratched. And GC installs them. Been doing them like that since 05'.


----------

